# Stanley Cup Picks?



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Not sure how many hockey fans we have here, but us Canadians are known to follow the sport a bit.








http://www.briansgiftroadrace.com/images/NJ_127.gif


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I voted other b/c I dont have a clue about hockey. so either way, I'm right!!! :rockn: b/c when you get down to the last 2, it will either be one team, or the other!!! HA!


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

wings ftw


----------



## Wolfeee (Jan 14, 2009)

Best Goalie EVER.:flames:


----------



## mrkd1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mabey next year the Leafs will get it..
Mabey next year the Leafs will get it..
Mabey next year the Leafs will get it..
Mabey next year the Leafs will get it..
Mabey next year the Leafs will get it..
Mabey next year the Leafs will get it..
Mabey next year the Leafs will get it..
Mabey next year the Leafs will get it..:fingersx::lmao::lmao:


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

mrkd1 said:


> Mabey next year the Leafs will get it..
> Mabey next year the Leafs will get it..
> Mabey next year the Leafs will get it..
> Mabey next year the Leafs will get it..
> ...


Somebody pinch him, he's still dreaming.

(and BTW, nice job winning the last game to have no chance at Hagmond or Tavares)


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> I voted other b/c I dont have a clue about hockey. so either way, I'm right!!! :rockn: b/c when you get down to the last 2, it will either be one team, or the other!!! HA!


Take Columbus, they are my sleeper pick to do some damage.


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

Been a die hard Blackhawks fan ever since I was little. I have lost interest in hockey as of late and moved on to football, but would be nice to see the hawks do something this year to make up for the last 15 bad.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Don't watch much hockey, but for some reason I have liked the Detroit Red Wings...??? Guess I see them on TV alot and on ESPN too...


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

beavel said:


> Been a die hard Blackhawks fan ever since I was little. I have lost interest in hockey as of late and moved on to football, but would be nice to see the hawks do something this year to make up for the last 15 bad.


Too bad they are playing Cowtown first. I think Kipper alone is going to beat them.


----------



## jedi.mike (Apr 9, 2009)

Oilers fan, here is hoping for next year


----------



## jedi.mike (Apr 9, 2009)

Love to see Chicago go all the way though


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

wings for the win


----------



## websy (Mar 20, 2009)

Well im kinda leaning towards my home town:rockn:


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

I am going out on a limb here, Carolina Hurricains is my pick.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

F-U!!

:banghead:


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

BigP said:


> wings for the win


...


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

KMKjr said:


> F-U!!
> 
> :banghead:


hahahaha, s'all good my man, the Devils tried their best, in the end its all you can ask for.... Kipper tried his best too, but my Hawks still came out on top )


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

KMKjr said:


> F-U!!
> 
> :banghead:


 
Hey KMKjr, do I detect a little bit of hostilty here?...lol.


----------



## sjf323 (Mar 11, 2009)

Stanley what???


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Muddy Brute Force said:


> Hey KMKjr, do I detect a little bit of hostilty here?...lol.


Nope.....azzholes.


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

KMKjr said:


> Nope.....azzholes.


 
Why you wanna be that way?...lol.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Muddy Brute Force said:


> Why you wanna be that way?...lol.


I'm gonna jump on the Canadian bandwagon now.

Go nucks!!!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Detroit Red Wings still in it!!


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

yep. wings for the win.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Go ducks!!


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

Go Cains!!!...lol.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Muddy Brute Force said:


> Go Cains!!!...lol.


That's ok, at least I can say we lost to the Champs!!


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

How about them cains?....3 to 2 victory.....Go Cains!!!!


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Go Ducks!!

Would love to see the cocky Wings go down!! Maybe they will learn Osgood is a bum.


----------



## BuckMark (Mar 22, 2009)

Carolina Hurricanes!!!!!!


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

Well, it is nice to have another Caniack in the house..lol


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

The 'nucks blew it last night. 3-1 and it was over but now Chi-town has a life.


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

KMKjr said:


> The 'nucks blew it last night. 3-1 and it was over but now Chi-town has a life.


:rockn::rockn:


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

wings for the win


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

'Nucks gone.  So much for the cup back into Canada.

Go Canes and Ducks!!


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

How about them Cains? 3 to 2 in overtime of game 7. Cains now face The Penguins for the Cup. WAY TO GO CAINS!!!


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Go Canes!!

Boo Red Wings....


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

KMKjr said:


> Go Canes!!
> 
> Boo Red Wings....


 
I see that you have finnally wised up lol :rockn:


----------



## billythecow (May 25, 2009)

i think pittsburg is gonna take it


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

snipe523 said:


>


just sayin' :rockn:


----------

